# GT #19: Phoenix Suns (14-4) @ Toronto Raptors (10-8) - 12/5



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (14-4) vs Toronto Raptors(10-8)*

*When: Wednesday, 7EST/4PCT/5AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Raptors Projected Starters:*






































*
[PG] Jose Calderon [SG] Anthony Parker [SF] Jamario Moon [PF] Joey Graham[C] Rasho Nesterovic* 

*Suns last 5*, (3-2)

















*Suns have been placed on GUARDED*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This'll be the same as the Indiana game in which it'll depend on what kind of energy the Suns come out with on both sides of the ball. Though, honestly I think this is going turn into another shootout. I definately expect them to make more 3s tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, Raps will not have Bosh or Bargnani tonight. I don't think Bosh has played last few games either.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Apparently, Raps will not have Bosh or Bargnani tonight. I don't think Bosh has played last few games either.



Amare could go for 50 tonight.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

The Raptors although without Bosh(probably..) still have 2-3 sharpshooters, and I think they can rain 3s tonight... and thats why I think the Suns should take advantage of the Stoudemire mismatches and concentrate the game on him...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Probably going to be an easy win for the Suns. Raptors never had much success against Phoenix and the only way they can win tonight is if the Suns are tired from playing back-to-back.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Suns are gonna lose this game. I just don't like it tonight. They haven't been playing well but have been lucky with the Ws, that's going to catch up to them fast.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The Suns are gonna lose this game. I just don't like it tonight. They haven't been playing well but have been lucky with the Ws, that's going to catch up to them fast.


Lol, just want you to know IceMan that I've been loving the reverse psychology :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Whoa, who was that reserve power forward? I'm not sure if that was Diaw, 'cause he was a lot more aggressive..........LB caught fire after the first quarter and never looked back. He was fantastic. Stevie did his thing in front of his home fans. 

Two good things out of this,
1) LB and Diaw both giving a huge spark of the bench for the first time this season. Usually it's just LB, but Diaw had a very strong game as well.
2) RAJA! He was on fire. I'm not sure what his shooting stats were, but watching him he seemed in really good 3pt shooting rythym.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Amare keeps hitting that long jumper.. soon he'll be ready to hit 3s


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Bell came out on fire in the third quarter... raining 3s all over the place. And Diaw had a great game, his best so far in the season... would like to see this kinda of energy from him every night...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Can they guard a shoebox? That is the question.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wish I could have seen this game on TV  Seems Boris is slowly but surely coming along to being more aggressive, which is great for us. Barbosa lit it up, haha. Judging from some of the highlights I saw, especially that hustle play that turned into an alley-oop for Hill, the Suns came out with consistent energy, which is even better news when you consider this was the 2nd of a back-to-back ^_^


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

It says a lot about a team when they can win back to back games. I am very impressed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Amare keeps hitting that long jumper.. soon he'll be ready to hit 3s


He has been hitting that with so much ease. It's amazing.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sedd said:


> It says a lot about a team when they can win back to back games. I am very impressed.


granted the suns are a much better team than the pacers, and the raptors _when_ healthy


----------

